# World's Largest INDOOR G-Scale Model Railroad!



## DoctorZ

If you've never been to EnterTRAINment Junction in West Chester, OH, it is the most impressive G-Scale layout I've ever seen. They were kind enough to allow me to shoot some spectacular video, including CAB RIDES, of several of their Main Lines, which cover three different eras: Steam, 1940's-50's, and Modern. You've got to see this to believe it! Here's the link:


----------



## Viperjim1

Very very nice!


----------



## tooter

I love the point-of-view! 
Feels like you're riding the rails. 


Greg


----------



## DoctorZ

tooter said:


> I love the point-of-view!
> Feels like you're riding the rails.
> 
> 
> Greg


That was the idea.


----------



## Mayhem

Maybe it's the camera angle, but I cringed a few times at a few near misses. At 30:42 a big ape shadow..lol


----------



## DoctorZ

Mayhem said:


> Maybe it's the camera angle, but I cringed a few times at a few near misses. At 30:42 a big ape shadow..lol


That was the idea of the near misses. They're supposed to keep you awake! As for the big ape, that actually was Godzilla 2014 trying to catch you!


----------



## AFGP9

I have been to Entertainment 4 times. My first time there was planned. The other 3 times I was in the area and made side trips to see it again. It really is a spectacular thing to see.
The mountains have to be 8-10 feet high. Really spectacular detail. The structures and the many scenes have great detail. The way they blend the various eras into a flowing history is also great. If you are in the area do not miss this. It doesn't matter what scale you model, this is impressive.


----------



## Lee

Watching this makes me think a road trip may be in my future. this is one amazing setup.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No doubt about it, that's a *RailRoad!* :thumbsup:


----------



## RonthePirate

Fully agree, John. There's just something about G gauge. It's the sheer size of the cars.
LOVE the amusement park. And the real highball turnout indicator.
But didn't those crossing gates look extremely long?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The crossing gates look like they would be on a real road, and the smooth motion was pretty realistic as well. It an excellent modelling job!


----------



## DoctorZ

I was told the crossing gates were custom made from scratch. The only thing I didn't like about them was no bell.


----------



## AFGP9

I've been to Entertrainment Junction twice. The first time I found it by accident and the other time it was a planned trip on the way to some excursion train trips. It is well worth the trip and time. Amazing place.


----------



## MeCasa

The entire video brought nothing but smiles, thanks for posting


----------



## DoctorZ

MeCasa said:


> The entire video brought nothing but smiles, thanks for posting


Smiles is good! Please share the video with your train buddies or on Facebook, as to spread the smiles around.


----------



## Butterball52113

We live near the Junction and my family has a pass - I take my son 2-3 times a week because he loves it so much! He loves trains and they have a nice play area. It's tops!


----------



## jeff h

Butterball52113 said:


> We live near the Junction and my family has a pass - I take my son 2-3 times a week because he loves it so much! He loves trains and they have a nice play area. It's tops!


Nice. I live close as well but don't go much. You're kids must be younger because my teenagers want nothing to do with it. :laugh:


----------



## time warp

I took the little guy there over spring break, He's still talking about it. Don't forget Tim's hobby shop is just over the river in Covington, KY.


----------

